# Track racing and TSS



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

This season I've been focusing on improving my TTing and FTP. I've been getting really anal about tracking all my rides and monitoring my long and short term stress and I'm seeing pretty good results. At the same time, I've started racing my local weeknight track series because, well, its a lot of fun. How do these workouts translate into TSS? They're short, almost entirely anaerobic efforts and the total volume is relatively low. I definitely feel it in my legs the next day, but I don't think there is an significant amount of work involved to really push up the NP for the overall ride. 

Basically, I'm wondering if I make an estimate of say 75 for a night of racing (is that even accurate?) and I plan my future workouts by TSS, will it be a good prediction, since the amount of aerobic work was relatively low or will recovery skew greater than actual TSS since all of the work is anaerobic.

A typical night at the track is: .5 hr warm up with two hard efforts, points race, win&out or miss and out, sprints or chariots, a scratch race feature and a short cool down, with spinning on the trainer between each event.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not sure because I've never track raced before, but if it were me, I'd try wearing a HRM and using my HR at FTP to get Training Peaks to calculate TSS. It wouldn't be quite as accurate as power, but it'd give you a good idea.


----------



## BendBiker (Jul 22, 2006)

Why not just buy or borrow a power-tap wheel for the track bike for 1 race and use the numbers as an estimate of a typical track event or something?


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

BendBiker said:


> Why not just buy or borrow a power-tap wheel for the track bike for 1 race and use the numbers as an estimate of a typical track event or something?


I think one of us is missing something here.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> I'm not sure because I've never track raced before, but if it were me, I'd try wearing a HRM and using my HR at FTP to get Training Peaks to calculate TSS. It wouldn't be quite as accurate as power, but it'd give you a good idea.


Just don't be staring at your HRM when track racing or bad things may happen.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know anyone with a Power-Tap set up for track use. I don't have the money to buy one (especially since track is a C-level priority right now).


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> I'm not sure because I've never track raced before, but if it were me, I'd try wearing a HRM and using my HR at FTP to get Training Peaks to calculate TSS. It wouldn't be quite as accurate as power, but it'd give you a good idea.


Will my PT head record HR without a wheel engaged? I thought it wouldn't pick anything up unless the hub was spinning.

Regardless of what the numbers should be or the accuracy, I'm questioning the validity of using TSS for predicting recovery from anaerobic efforts. TSS is built around aerobic efforts, with the main factors being IF and total work KJ. Neither of these really captures the stressing involved in a points race, where I'm either going at 50% of FTP or 125%+.

If I look at the TSS of a week with a track race and 2 2x20 workouts, it'll be tues: 110, weds 75, thurs 120. The wedsnesday race doesn't feel like the equivalent of an hour endurance ride, but in the long term stress scheme, it may not have anymore effect than an hour endurance ride.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Just don't be staring at your HRM when track racing or bad things may happen.


+1 

Or just don't do it when I'm on the track with you.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

If you wear a heart rate monitor you can estimate TSS by using this chart:

http://www.trainingbible.com/joesblog/2009/09/estimating-tss.html

If you have a heart rate strap with your power tap, then you can just get a computer mount for your track bike + speed sensor and you're set.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Look up "Heart Rate Only mode"


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

You're quickly learning the reason why one should not chase numbers while training. In the end, WKO+ cannot give you a perfect description of your body. Sure, the TSS will be low, but don't freak out or potentially (in this case) over train because you are wanting a higher CTL/TSS.

Just because it gives lower numbers doesn't mean you should have many intense days. I'm also questioning the effectiveness of your 2x20s if they are done 2x/wk along with the track racing.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

parity said:


> If you wear a heart rate monitor you can estimate TSS by using this chart:
> 
> http://www.trainingbible.com/joesblog/2009/09/estimating-tss.html
> 
> If you have a heart rate strap with your power tap, then you can just get a computer mount for your track bike + speed sensor and you're set.


The nature of track racing would make the use of HR data all but useless for this or most other training assessment purposes.

For the OP, I race track regularly and typical mid week racing with say 5 races mixed with some enduro (scratch, points, miss n outs, italian pursuits), some sprinter type races (1 lap flys, kieren, derbys etc).

I would typically see a TSS of 80-100 for a track night inclusive of warm up time.

Carnivals with more races I'll see 110-120 TSS.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Would it be possible to run your normal bike on the track in the same gearing as your track bike? Just once for fun? Maybe as a individual run even?
Never rode on a track so now sure if that is possible..


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Would it be possible to run your normal bike on the track in the same gearing as your track bike? Just once for fun? Maybe as a individual run even?
> Never rode on a track so now sure if that is possible..


Most velodromes wouldn't allow a road bike on a track. Not only are brakes dangerous in a group, but the BB would probably be too low and you'd risk a pedal strike in the corners.


----------

